# Broccolo da universo parallelo. Non c'è limite al peggio



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2013)

In questa domenica di cazzeggio ho avuto la brillantissima idea di andarmi a prendere il marocchino più godurioso della storia, al bar di Gioppo.

Non ci vado mai. E' un postaccio. E infatti lo frequenta Carmelo. Insieme al suo amico Leandro. Che credo spacci pure lui. Ma non è l'unica cosa inquietante di leandro. E' che è pure pieno di tatuaggi in faccia. (mi è venuta anche una macabra curiosità, ovvero se ha il pipino tatualto. Secondo me si).

Avevo voglia di quel marocchino, che davvero come lo fa lui è. Divino.
Mi sono infilata un paio di jeans, gli stivali, giacca a vento, domato come potevo la chioma e uscita.
Nemmeno truccata. Ancora un pò e vado in pigiama.

Arrivo. Faccio flapflap a Gioppo. La boccuccia a cuore.
Capisce subito e comincia la magia.
Prima di tutto cioccolata fondente appena fatta sul fondo del bicchierino.
Poi caffè.
Poi cacao amaro e nutella tutta spalmata sul vetro. 
E poi latte e schiuma di latte.
E ancora cacao amaro in polvere. E altra cioccolata fondente sopra a formare un cuore.

Non ci metto lo zucchero e non mescolo il capolavoro.
Lo prendo a strati con il cucchiaino in un orgia di dolce e amaro.
Davvero un orgasmo maximo.

-Ciao ricciola.-
Oh merda. Mi volto.- Ciao Max, allora che si dice?-
-Novità?-
Io -Di che tipo?-
-In genere. Ti si vede sempre poco in giro.-
-Frequentiamo posti diversi.- _flapflap_.
Mi si avvicina. In mano ha un bicchiere gigante pieno di vino bianco. Mi arriva una zaffata di alcol che a momenti svengo.
Mi allontano. Lui sfodera l'aria da marpione.
-Quando esci una sera con me?-
_Non vedo l'ora guarda_.  -Mai Max...-
-Non sai cosa ti perdi...-
E certo. Immagino bene cosa mi perdo...
Però sono entrata in modalità creti. Cioè. Sto rompicoglioni puzzoso di vino bianco, che si sente all'altezza mia, ed è tutto detto, che mi dice che non so cosa perdo...ecco....
-Non so cosa mi perdo eh?- ho preso il cucchiaino. L'ho portato lentamente alla bocca. Mi sono sporcata le labbra con un pò di schiuma, ho ridacchiato cretinissima mentre con la lingua mi pulivo. Fissandolo. E lui 
-Mi stai_ inzicando._..-
-_Oh.._.- boccuccia a cuore. _Flapflap_ su sguardo tebano innocentissimo -cosa starei facendo?
Cucchiaino totalmente avvolto dalla mia lingua.
-lasciatelo dire, se hai voglia di divertirti sono l'uomo che fa per te...-
-Divertirmi in senso sessuale?- _flapflap_
-Sono una bestia.-
-Io non amo quelli violenti...a cunnilingus come vai?- _flapflap_
-......eh?-
-Sesso orale.-
-_Sto_ a farmelo succhiare delle ore...- sorriso godutissimo.
_Fantastico...- _Mi riferivo a lei. Tu che lo fai a lei. Sei..bravo?-
Sguardo offeso. -Certo che sono bravo (_e figurati se ne trovo uno che dice il contrario. Minchia ridivento fedele_) e ci sto pure delle ore. Mi tuffo li sotto e non mi smuove più nessuno...-
_Raccapricciante_ -Bella noia...-
Attimo di cedimento. Mi osserva come se non avesse capito bene. Io rientro in modalità creti. Sorrisino, _ihiihihi_, e _flapflap._
Si rilassa -Allora tebe...quando usciamo una sera insieme? Vedrai come ti rendo felice...-
-Devo confessarti una cosa. Il mio eccitamento passa prima dalla testa...- _flapflap_
Stringe  gli occhi. Si avvicina di più (puzza come una distilleria, Cristo santo). -Ti piace che ti dicano le parolacce?-
_Ommadonna._-No no, un cosa meno impegnativa.
-Tipo?-
-Parlami di storia. Parlami della dinastia Tudor. Raccontami della sovrana vergine. O se preferisci raccontami degli Orleans di francia, o dei borbone...insomma. Parlami di storia...-
-.......eh?-
-Storia.  Dai un argomento a scelta.-
-Ma storia _del tipo_ quella dei romani con i gladiatori?-
-Ecco si. Bravo. I gladiatori. Chi erano i gladiatori?-
-Guerrieri incazzati vestiti di pelle che lì a Roma, in quella specie di scodella tonda di mattoni se le davano di santa ragione.-
-E poi? Perchè se le davano di santa ragione?-
-Sicuramente per una donna. Ai tempi le cose giravano in un certo modo.- Ma per caso mi prendi per il culo?-
-No, figurati.- _ihiihihihihihi. FlapFlapflap._
-sai che quel sorrisino ai tempi dei romani era un chiaro invito erotico _al sesso _dell'uomo?-
-...a_l sesso_ dell'uomo?-
-Si, ed era vietato.-
-Sorridere?-
-Brava. Ma davvero non conosci la storia di _quelli lì,_ i romani?-
-No, in effetti no. Ma la sai tu, ed è un piacere ascoltarti...- _ihihihihihihih. Flapflap._
-E lo sai che erano quasi tutti gay, _quelli_?-
-Davvero!?!-
-Si, soprattutto quelli vicino al re, gli avvocati che facevano le leggi, che vestivano con tutti quei vestiti bianchi e lunghi...-
-Senatori romani?-
-Ma no, che senatori. Avvocati...tutti gay. E le donne non potevano uscire di casa per l'ordine pubblico, se no confondevano le idee agli uomini.-
-Ma non erano tutti gay?-
-Non tutti, solo gli avvocati vicino al re.- Poi gli è venuto un dubbio -ma davvero tu non conosci la storia?-



Domani chiamo Manager e gli chiedo se sa la storia degli antichi romani, con il re, tutti gay  soprattutto gli avvocati che facevano le leggi.
E i gladiatori se le davano nella scodella di mattoni per conquistare le donne.


Non ci si crede.
Soprattutto non mi capacito, non tanto per la totale ignoranza dimostrata che già così potrebbe bastare, ma  come ci siano donne che possano scegliere ed eccitarsi davanti ad asino del genere.

Ma nemmeno per la sopravvivenza della specie.
Piuttosto un orango.

:blank:


----------



## Arianna (4 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;aWgNky-yUd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWgNky-yUd4[/video]


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tebe, scusa...non faccio altro che ridere ma, ma....ma....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2013)

ominidi ....


----------

